# Are these hops?



## Mat B (22/8/16)

I'm making some changes in my veggie garden and while preparing soil I dug around looking for some rhizomes I planted last year. I found one thing that appears to be the crown, and also a couple of other rhizomy looking doovies. There is a lot of oxalis in that same area that I've been ripping out, but these don't seem to match the roots/rhizomes of the oxalis. I'm guessing they might be part of the hops root system. 

Can anyone help me identify? Also, is storing the crown with wet newspaper in the crisper ok? I'm guessing I treat it as I would any rhizome?

Cheers!!


----------



## barls (22/8/16)

the first one looks like a crown but could be 100% sure.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/8/16)

That tangled mess is a hop plant, the others I wouldn't be putting money on.


----------



## Mardoo (22/8/16)

Far left yes, middle no, far right no, but possibly water storage "tubers" from hops (won't grow hops).


----------



## Mat B (23/8/16)

Great, thanks Mardoo. I was looking at the middle one this morning and I'm now certain it's just grass. The kind that sends those runners under your garden.


----------

